

Larry Page's University of Michigan Commencement Address, Spring 2009 [video] - ashwinl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfNayaL9MYc

======
triplefox
OT: I was in Michigan to see my brother graduate with his PhD. Soon before we
left we found out that he couldn't walk because of rules and regulations(he
still had to defend his thesis)and so we didn't attend commencement, just
visited, ate out, took photos, etc.

We went to the Henry Ford estate yesterday. He was definitely the hacker-
entrepreneur type. A substantial part of his house was basically a early 20th
century laboratory, with engineers working on secret projects.

------
solutionyogi
Even though the actual speech content is great, the delivery was very poor,
IMO.

